# Bathing while camping?



## cassiem

Ok campers, I am getting personal? :shocked:

Do you bathe when you go camping? I ask this because I have camped with many people that tend not to, just fresh clothes and they are done. I have to shower everyday, cant stand not too. We have camped with other people, luckily for me in their own tent , but they didnt shower the whole time.

Is it common for you not to shower while on a camping trip?


----------



## l2l

I finally have a shower in my trailer that I can ACTUALLY use without becoming Hudini to get clean so I am thankful for that :10001:

I will use public showers but dont like to for obvious reasons.


----------



## antigua

I'm like you. I have to have a shower every day. I always have one before I go to bed. I don't care what time it is either. Now that I have a shower in the trailer, which for me is small but I manage. One of the first things I look for in any campground is how clean the washrooms are and I always where my flip flops.


----------



## bigbo4988

I always take a shower on the trip, but not always every day. Alot depends on if its hot and sticky, then heck yeah. But if its cool out, i can wait till the next morning. The problem using the camper shower is the dang tank fills up so fast. I have seen others run their grey water hose out in the woods, but I dont think your supposed to do that.


----------



## outbackshack

cassiem said:


> We have camped with other people, luckily for me in their own tent , but they didnt shower the whole time.


Sounds like a chapter from deer camp.


----------



## mariahdawn

I'll use a public shower if I am camping more than 3 days


----------



## ctfortner

outbackshack said:


> Sounds like a chapter from deer camp.


I hear that outback, exactly what I was thinking. Few guys at deer camp for a few days will make you cry


----------



## billyj

We usually take showers daily as well. The only time we dont is when its not real hot. But after sitting by the fire all day, you smell like a smoke bomb and I just feel dirty


----------



## cricket2

*Every Day!*

I have to shower everyday, no questions asked. Like someone else stated, I take one no matter what time, just cant go to bed without a shower.


----------



## Willy

I usually take one daily, but sometimes while camping the day gets away from me. If it gets late, I will skip it, but generally take one the next day. I DONT go the whole trip without one


----------



## cassiem

Well, I am glad to hear that most of you shower regularly :10001:

That is a plus in my book. Its not fun to be snugglin with a sweaty/dirty man, I will say that much :shocked:


----------



## mailfire99

I am so glad to see we are all clean campers here. I am not gonna hang out with yall if you dont shower


----------



## roadhouse

We use to tent camp in the backwoods(state land, no campgrounds). So a shower wasn't an option. Most of those trips where 3-4 days. We would try to find a lake, river, stream to clean up one or two days.

Staying in campgrounds I shower everyday. We also backwoods camp with our camper now, and I will shower at least once over the weekend. It's hard you can only take so much water with ya, and the gray tank is only so big. I try to leave most of the water for the wife and kids on those trips.


----------



## ctfortner

You dont stand a chance in the shower if your dry camping, I think I recall you having 4 women in that camper....No chance :whip:


----------



## roadhouse

ctfortner said:


> You dont stand a chance in the shower if your dry camping, I think I recall you having 4 women in that camper....No chance :whip:


exactly.....I get about a gallon of water and the outside shower:sad:


----------



## mailfire99

I dont know if i could clean much with a gallon of water, but I guess you just learn to make due.....


----------



## cassiem

roadhouse said:


> exactly.....I get about a gallon of water and the outside shower:sad:


I would much rather have you use one gallon, versus none. If you use it wisely, you can clean up ok with that. Heck, thats how they did it back in the day, before showers :shocked:


----------



## grace

When I was growing up we went camping in places with lakes, and campgrounds, but no showers. I always would go to the lake and shampoo, and use soap. I would come out with wet hair. I air dried it, and it was short then. But I couldn't stand being dirty, so I had to do something. When we got the camper bus, there wasn't any shower in it.


----------



## kiteri

I do have to say this... sometimes we get so far away from what camping was intended to be that we forget about contraptions like these:

CW Gear&reg Solar Shower - Camping World

A tarp to keep everyone from staring and a sunny day and I have everything I need to be fresh and clean if the shower house is too slimy for me!!!


----------



## ctfortner

I havent ever tried one of these, but that if I did much dry camping, I would definitely try it out. That would be much better than no bathing at all. Plus


----------



## ctfortner

I havent ever tried one of these, but that if I did much dry camping, I would definitely try it out. That would be much better than no bathing at all. Plus, I couldnt imagine my little after 2 or 3 days with no shower of some kind


----------



## bill0830

I'll use the public showers, after checking them out. As a backup I'll use the one in the camper, unless we have a sewer hookup, then I'll use the one in the camper. I hate to have to dump the black water while still camping. Sewer hookups makes everything so much easier. I carry around a 15 gallon port-a-dump, but hate to use it. :smack-head:


----------



## grace

Wow - I have never seen one of those solar shower's before! It's cheap and looks easy to use. It looks like the right size for what you need too. Thanks for the information. It's absolutely better than stinking. Did I say stinking? :scratchhead: I meant to say it's better than not showering at all.:10220:


----------



## gordito314

*showers*

Most facilitys in Michigan have really nice showers..The state has put in all new shower houses in the parks. So normally I will use the shower houses while my wife uses the camper as sometimes its to far for her to walk. She uses the water sparingly by Turning it on and off when not rincing off. I have gotten lazy and not turned on the hot water heater on the first night and taken cold showers in the camper... not good... I wont be so lazy this year..LOL...


----------



## grace

*Nice showers in Michigan*

I will say that if we had those showers in our campground, I'd use them. You can tell right away is something is clean or not. The places we had growing up didn't have them. I use the technique of only use that water when rinsing off. It does save you water.:10220:


----------



## ctfortner

I am just glad we are a clean group of campers


----------



## cassiem

Yeah, this would not be recommended . Take that extra minute or 2 and get that hot water rolling


----------



## glfortner

the child definitely gets a shower everyday because we have to use mosquito spray at night and she has sensative skin so she would have problems if we didn't get the spray off of her. I may go one day without a shower but that is the limit.


----------



## grace

I was going to ask what kind of Mosquito spray you use for your little girl? I used to use "Off' when we camped as kids, it did very well with no rashes. Recently, at my mother-in-laws house, I used the Avon "Skin -So-Soft". They had large amounts of black flies that bite. So they kept biting the girls all the time. That kept them off.


----------



## ctfortner

We always use stuff that has 10% deet or less for the little one. I think the spray we have has 7% deet in it. There is also some great tips from other members here


----------



## xisle

It depends. Am I camping on the second Thursday of the month?:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## happiestcamper

Definitely bathe everyday if I'm in a campground. When tent camping in a CG that has no showers, we will use the solar shower. We found that boiling a small pot of water then filling the rest with cold would make it sufficient. The "solar" part never really gets it too hot (okay in the summer, but when it's chilly out...).

In the back woods, if only out for one or two nights I might just take some baby wipes and clean up with those.

We had an outdoor shower rigged on a friend of mine's property years ago (before we finished building their cabin), down from where we used to sit around outside (it was close to where our tents where). We would go shower as couples to conserve water. We had no tarp - didn't need one. However, one trip I got there last, and nobody that was sitting around the fire bothered to tell me something. I go to setup my tent, and walked up on one of the couples showering. :rotflmao1:


----------



## crawford

*You bet*

After Nam and the weather made sure our coach has a shower and I use it evey night don't like stinking and sleeping. LOL DW also enjoys this habbit also. You just never know what just might happen in the dark.


----------



## jahnavi

Bathing in Trailers but when gysears are in trailers it would be very smoke in trailers .


----------



## dholiday

happiestcamper said:


> ... However, one trip I got there last, and nobody that was sitting around the fire bothered to tell me something. I go to setup my tent, and walked up on one of the couples showering. :rotflmao1:


They should be literally showering......


----------



## cuzican

We don't camp in campgrounds that have showers or anything like that so we usually just jump in the lake with some biodegradable soap every couple of days.


----------



## racegrrl7665

*Eeeeek!*

This? This is why camping skeeves me out! I can't bear to think of not showering every day if it's hot and humid out, and especially if we've been swimming in a lake. I have really sensitive skin, so that's another consideration - I have to wash off the lake ick or I get really itchy and break out.

It will be interesting to see how my hubby and son come home from Cub Scout camp next week - wonder if they will be gross and stinky. ICK!






_____________________________________________________
The LED flashlight - the ultimate camping companion!


----------



## EdisonCheug

yep, im like you, and i cant even sleep tight without a shower.


----------



## hideout

if you are out at elk camp,in a tent 100 miles from a shower,then you dont shower every day,but i will heat up water from local river and wash my body with a wash rag and soap,and then rinse off with water warmed up on a open fire,now my hunting partner,or should i say my wife,needs a little more care,and hot water,and a privacy tent set up,so she can wash up,free of me and my binocks,sorry got a little carried away with my post,a person should allways wash up every day.:whipyobut:


----------



## thekamperman

If not showers around we improvise, there is no excuses. Some hygiene when wandering in the woods is important, besides being smelly, you can carry some unwanted little people to the campsite, tent, and bed.

We have a privacy tent that the girls really love. If showering is a must have, the small Zodi battery shower complemented by boiling some water in a fire makes you feel like new.


----------



## Gus

Showering while tent camping - blasphemy! And no shaving either!
Be one with nature.
Soapy wash cloth and fresh deodorant for the armpits, and brushed teeth -good to go.

plus you get to enjoy the strange looks you get when you stop somewhere on the way home.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gus[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :GAW[/FONT]


----------



## bighabsfan11

First off...been gone for about a year and a half...good to see familiar names on here still!

I like to shower every OTHER day while camping. Shaving is out. I try to become Grizzly Adams, if possible. I'm relaxing. But being clean is important, too! However, I'm CAMPING. I don't need to shower/bathe every day....it really depends on the bug spray/sweating situation...if I've done a lot of it that day, I'll shower up in one of a few ways, all have been mentioned - CG showers, Trailer shower or hop in the lake w/biodegradable soap.

I hope I actually get to camp this year, after having a broken ankle last year kept me away from that (and GOLF) for the whole year. It all depends on business, since I'm now working for myself (own a DJ company), and need to make sure the bills are paid!


----------



## love2camp2

We are lucky enough to have a shower in the trailer, but before that I found that baby wipes are a nice refresher!


----------



## RVadventurer

baby wipes do work well. That is basically what hospitals use on patients who are bed bound and unable to get into the shower.

I don't mine using a public shower most of the time, once we were on the Outer Banks and the public showers only had cold water, so I didn't shower that weekend.

In the motorcoach the shower is kinda small for me, but I use it when I have too.

Definitely no showering during deer season :no:


----------



## FrecklezRae

*New here =)*

Gotta say, this site is fantastic!! I went camping with a few friends last year for 3 days, at a campgrounds with no running water. We were on a lake so it didn't matter too much. But this year we're staying for a full week and we really needed to find a way to shower. I'm ordering a couple solar-bags and grabbing a tarp to setup. Great advice! =D:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart

When you shower using this method please be about 200ft of rivers and lakes to minimize runoff into what could be someone else's water supply.

Let's just say solar showers are "invigorating", but better than nothing or bathing with soap in a water source.


----------



## silverz51

Let's see, I'm by myself, no wife, girlfriend or tent mate. The temps are not really warm and I'm camping in a tent. Unless there is a public showers in the campground, I don't see myself showering out in the open with cold water out of a plastic bag.

A wet washcloth or baby wipes (unscented) will have to do. I'll wash my face and wet & comb my hair, shaving is out.


----------



## artmart

Cut off the top half from a gallon jug and you can create a small reusable and disposable basin. It is small enough to pack things inside of it to make use of the room. Then chuck it in the recylables when you are done.

I like to be as clean as possible at least for the journey back home. I can't even stand to smell myself if I'm alone. I can shave with just about any lather and a razor. That's all I need. I have used the bio soap as a shampoo, too and it works pretty good.

Heat some water or just enough to be lukewarm, a little bit of biodegradable soap and you'll be amazed at how refreshing this is. Cold water can be invigorating too.


----------



## demonslaer

I always find a way to get clean even in the winter


----------



## Lisa Anne

i use a ozerk trail double shower tent and a battery operated shower also by ozark trail. the only problem is it doesnt heat the water. i just heat it in a pan on the fire or use the hot water on demand system. it works great took it camping up the mountains and all 6 of us had nice hot showers.


----------



## silverz51

Campers seem to be a clean, shower loving bunch. While I shower daily at home, sometimes that's just not possible when out on vacation.
I've been sailing in bareboat charters for a week to 10 days several times and showers were not possible. Fresh water is a scarce commodity in a sailboat and it's only used for drinking and cooking.
We all just jumped in the ocean, came out and lathered up with Lemon Joy, and jumped right back in to rinse off. I always sailed in the Caribbean so that was always an easy thing to do. I don't know what cold water sailors do, but I bet they don't take any showers either....
While you can shower in the head, it's always with sea water and definitely not heated (but who cares, the water is always very warm).


----------



## Shadow

For me it depends on how nasty I get. If I am just sitting around the camp, enjoying nature and meditating, I don't shower every day. If I go out for a hike and come back sweaty and dusty/muddy then I hit the shower. What I DO bring are a big box of those baby wipes. I generally clean myself up a couple times a day. Keeps from feeling to nasty or developing a case of monkey butt.


----------



## artmart

I guess I'm glad I can't relate to monkey butt - what it is, how it is. Is anyone else getting the vision of the monkeys doing "see no evil", "speak no evil", and "hear no evil"? I guess now we can add "smell no evil". I'll leave to you all on what that monkey looks like. But notice no monkey butts are involved.

Warning, the last person that smells how bad they stink, is the person that stinks the worse. And since I can't stand myself, I've got to imagine it's worse for others. Just consider that this "odor" just might attract others things you may not want to attract.

Do try and use stuff without an odor. Especially avoid scents like food (coconut, orange, lemons, chocolate, vanilla, etc.) and perfumes (flowers). Keep things as odor free as possible.

I'm just sorta messin' with you Shadow. I am sure you stink decent when you are out there.  I find wet/wipes are a great addition to my personal care kit. But again, I try not to use the scented ones.


----------



## edwinjd

I always need to have a shower twice a day: one in the morning and one before I go to bed. It makes me feel a whole lot more comfortable, especially when camping during the summer time.


----------



## Shadow

artmart said:


> I guess I'm glad I can't relate to monkey butt - what it is, how it is. Is anyone else getting the vision of the monkeys doing "see no evil", "speak no evil", and "hear no evil"? I guess now we can add "smell no evil". I'll leave to you all on what that monkey looks like. But notice no monkey butts are involved.
> 
> Warning, the last person that smells how bad they stink, is the person that stinks the worse. And since I can't stand myself, I've got to imagine it's worse for others. Just consider that this "odor" just might attract others things you may not want to attract.
> 
> Do try and use stuff without an odor. Especially avoid scents like food (coconut, orange, lemons, chocolate, vanilla, etc.) and perfumes (flowers). Keep things as odor free as possible.
> 
> I'm just sorta messin' with you Shadow. I am sure you stink decent when you are out there.  I find wet/wipes are a great addition to my personal care kit. But again, I try not to use the scented ones.


Go here: http://www.chapterd.gwrra-ga.com/gwrra/newsletters/files/block_0/2011-07_July.pdf 

on page 9 is an article by a guy in one of my clubs that explains all about monkey butt. 

As a biker and camper, I find a lot of my habits from one thing are applicable to the other. On a bike, you learn to pack efficiently, and not bring a lot of crap you don't need. My friends say I "don't bring anything" when I camp. I bring what is needed, and leave the rest at home. 

I agree with not using scents such as fruity shampoos and such, especially in bear country,and honestly, you can get by with some stuff from the kitchen.. 

Corn Starch: Soaks up body oils. You can sprinkle some on your head, massage it all over, then shake your head and comb out the rest.. It makes a serviceable dry shampoo. 

Baking Soda: Not just for your fridge.. You can use it for toothpaste with a little water, and rub it on your armpits and your "junk" as a deodorant. You can also use it as a scouring powder when you wash dishes. 

These things are also 100% biodegradable and environmentally safe.


----------



## artmart

You're under the impression I wanted to know...... I don't think so, but thanks for trying to educate me.

I've never used any talc on my outings. I just haven't had the need, but I've heard it helps keep between bath times a little more tolerable. I've heard the corn starch remedy, too but it's the corn equating food that I wouldn't want on my body. There may be some other talc I'd consider that is hopefully unscented, but this is not as bad a problem on the drier West coast, than it would be for the East coast. I remember traveling back East on business trips and this western body needed talc so whomever I visited didn't see me sweat.


----------



## bigjr

Depends on how drunk i am:whistling:


----------



## edwinjd

bigjr said:


> Depends on how drunk i am:whistling:


Now that is a very good point to consider. A really quick shower under would really help especially after a night drinkin' with friends around the campfire and I got to be the one to drive us all the way back.:smack-head:


----------



## bigjr

Me too Edwin cant teach the wife how to drive the 5er :no:


----------



## artmart

LOL, Edwin... I've got the same consideration (problem would be too strong a word). The only times DW has driven the 5er is short distances to help park at a campground, but she's never been on the open road at all! She didn't drive the TT we had either. The last time she drove a towable was when we owned the small popup and we were on an open, uncrowded highway when we were coming home from a trip and I was exhausted since we were marathoning the trip home. Other than that, I've driven every mile on all other trailers (RV or utility trailers).

Oops..... got off topic! Time to correct this.... the popup did not have a shower and we used other methods. Other trailers had shower facilities. I try and keep as clean as possible and use several methods depending on where or what is available. It's a "trying to stay healthy" thing.


----------



## bombfire

Some soap, water, sponge, and a towel and I'm good. Don't need a running shower. Don't really care if other campers don't shower. I'm not going to go around sniffing arses, and armpits.


----------



## bombfire

Some of these comments are funny, actually kinda painfull too. Yuppie city slickers who go out to the bush thinking they will stay squeaky clean. Oh my god I can't stand going without a shower for any longer than 8 hours! Do these people have real fires, or do they just go to Wal Mart and buy those fake propane fire pits. I suppose they bring their laptops and xboxes too. Do they roast hot dogs over a fire, or do they just throw them in the microwave. I suppose they don't even drink beer when they are out there. Camping is all about dirt, blackend food, talking bulls#*t stories over a smoky fire, and beer. Grab a wash pan, soap, water, and washcloth. Give your hands and face a quick cleanup and move on and enjoy the day. If you don't want to be dirty for a couple days, you should just rent a hotel room for a weekend.


----------



## hideout

bombfire you are somewhat right,but i have found out the hard way that if i dont shower at least 2 or 3 times in a 9 day camping excursion,my wife will cut me off,per say untill i go clean up,or at least wash my hands and face and a few unmentionable places as well,but if i am by my self in the great outdoors who cares if i go with out a shower.:thumbup1:


----------



## bigjr

Oh yeah hide out a two dayer then I can make it shower before shower get home im happy. A week long then yeah bath house or my shower hopefully full hook ups I guess it all depends on what your doing and temperature to.


----------



## jason

Most campsites have free showers. if your out in the middle of nowhere find a stream and use campsoap. its biodegradable and eco friendly. they also sell portable showers. its a big bag you fill with water and hang in a tree. let the sun warm it up a bit and go to town


----------



## bdean

Interesting Thread! Indeed -- who are these people? As a lifelong camper, I do not shower every day (when camping) -- unless it is particularly hot/humid. But, I do take a shower every couple of days -- three days max. Just depends on the particular environment. Of course, swimming in the lake or waterfall are sometimes a good substitute.

Several years ago the MN State parks system sold a t-shirt in their camp-offices that said very clearly on the front;

Same Shirt
Different Day

They were wonderful! I bought a whole bunch of them for myself and many of my friends. Everyone "gets" it.

Of course, it is one shirt that you can't actually wear for two days because EVERYONE will immediately notice.


----------



## John Miller

Why not! I used to have a shower bag that comes with a hose, that you can actually hang on a tree. But now there are these shower tents. I guess you could invest in one depending on the length of your stay.


----------



## Shadow

Unless I actually get DIRTY by getting like mud in my hair or something, this is generally my bathing plan
Overnights= Why bother, I can shower when I get home. 
2-5 days = Disposable wipes or water in a bucket with a washcloth. 
5+ days = Shower if available, mainly to wash dirt out of hair.


----------



## bertha

I love this thread


----------



## CoverMajere

Hi Cassiem. Everybody should bathe, especially when go far away, in mountains or going to visit fjords (like I am going to visit Norway and this link https://www.norwayfjordtravel.com will help me in it), I always take with me some water - to drink and to have a bath. If place, where I am going, would have a bathroom the worst thing that could happen - I will have a few bottles of water, but I prefer places where I can relax, without people and waste. So that is my opinion.
Hi Shadow, how can you do that? I can't sleep if I will not take a bath.​


----------



## MacGyver

*Why does this forum attract so many people advertising a website - and just about always a site that has zero to do with the topic at hand?*


----------



## Babstreefern

Personally, its easy and lazy to camp rough, but it takes style to camp and stay clean. If you don't keep clean, you can pick up any kind of potential hazards from bites, which you may not know until you wash and see under any dirt. Not worth a trip to the doctors/hospital in my opinion.


----------



## Roqon

Get a 1 or 2 gallon garden sprayer, paint it black, fill and set it in the sun for a few hours. If it's a cold day, heat some water on the fire or camp stove and add it to the sprayer. Pump it up and get clean.


----------



## frankgibbons

People don't take a shower during camping because of various complications. I'm a person like you, I cannot stand without taking a shower.

So, I bought a Coleman portable hot tub. I just love it.

https://rvingreviews.com/rv-living/portable-inflatable-hot-tub-for-rvers/

Setup is super easy, and I had it set up and inflated in about 45 minutes. Once inflated, it was time to put in water.

I've did camping in North Jersey, so it has been very cold on some nights (down to about 10F). As long as the pump and heater stay on, the temperature stays toasty.

I've had it now for almost a full month, and there's not really any noticeable amount of air pressure change that wouldn't have been related to lower temperatures.

I keep it clean with these bromine tabs in a little floater that comes with the tub.


----------



## Matty

I prefer to shower on long trips, If it's 2-3 days I can do without it, but I can't wait for shower more than 3 days


----------



## Gregory Wilson

artmart said:


> Cut off the top half from a gallon jug and you can create a small reusable and disposable basin. It is small enough to pack things inside of it to make use of the room. Then chuck it in the recylables when you are done.
> 
> I like to be as clean as possible at least for the journey back home. I can't even stand to smell myself if I'm alone. I can shave with just about any lather and a razor. That's all I need. I have used the bio soap as a shampoo, too and it works pretty good.
> 
> Heat some water or just enough to be lukewarm, a little bit of biodegradable soap and you'll be amazed at how refreshing this is. Cold water can be invigorating too.


Glad I'm not the only one. ALWAYS if possible I clean up at the end of a day. 

On a near daily basis I either use baby wipes or a bowl of hot water & a washcloth with biodegradable stuff (like Dr Bronners or something like this, the last one I've tried was Campsuds, cleans not as good as Bronners but overall it was a nice replacement as I was in hurry). When I'm on longer trips and I'm near any water sources (plus it's warm), then I just go to the nearest river. 

I do not shower. It wastes far too much water. As for showering in camping places - nah, I try to avoid them at all costs. 

And when I'm going back to civilisation, I try to be as clean as possible so my relatives won't be shocked by my presence. I even took a regular shaver with me (I mean it, electrical one), keeping it charged to the last day of my travels. It's some kind of ritual for me.
Makes my wife happy that she has not devoted herself to a barbarian, hah :devil:


----------



## robertmarviny

Its fun to bathe outside


----------

